
Uniqlo's warehouse robots on track to replace human workers - joeyespo
https://www.businessinsider.com/uniqlos-warehouse-robots-on-track-to-replace-human-workers-2019-12
======
finphil
Japan is so advanced in terms of supply chain. Good read.

